# Start Here > Guest Forum >  What do you think is responsible for the growing support of statism in economic affairs?

## Boshembechle

While it is pleasing to see Americans getting fed up with violations of civil liberties, it is also annoying when folks, especially young folks, come out in support of more regulations, taxation, and government services. What caused this spike in support for economic statism?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Oh, look who back posting more threads.  The guy who makes his living writing articles by lazily collecting material on discussion forums.  So what is the title of the article you are writing for your website?  Maybe it's _Who's Responsible for the Growing Support of Statism in Economies?_

----------


## newbitech

Pseudopharmachiatry

False Drug Treatment.  

You won't find that word out there yet, but it is the underlying root of all things evil in this country and in this world.  

Ever since the Nazi's were taken out in the 1940's,  the plague of their experimenting and research has spread all over the world.  Particularly right here in America where the country has the resources and the universities to continue on the human experimentation that psychiatrists were doing before the nazi party was taken down.

Every single problem facing this country can be traced back to psychiatrists experminenting with seriously powerful mind altering substances that make LSD, Methamphetimine, Heroine, etc etc   look like candy.  

The link comes in the form of social engineering.  Get enough individuals and families controlled by the effects of these powerful chemicals on the brain of individuals and you set the palette up for massive amounts of delusion and thought control.  

I am serious about this.  These people are rich and powerful because they suck money from taxpayers to the tune of 500 billion every year in the form of government grants and payments for their "research" and "treatments".   

Yes the pharmaceutical companies are bad, but why?  How are they able to practice their craft?  How are they able to distribute this poison to the country without anyone questioning their motives?

Psychiatry, that's how.  Thru health care.  By someone having that "MD" behind their name. 

I'm finally starting to connect the dots due to a tragedy in my own family.  I feel very strongly that it is the #1 issue BY FAR that is ripping our country to pieces literally from the inside (the brain specifically the frontal lobe) of an individual out. 

Please Please Please go learn about Medical Spellbinding.  Just an example, Medical Spellbinding is when people continue to use drugs (or prescribe drugs) when it is SHOULD be obvious that the effects are extremely harmful.  

This is the source of the mass delusion and it makes it really really easy for the social engineers (politicians, media) to manipulate the world. 

This is no joke.  There is literally tons of information out there.  The issue is well known in scientific and legal circles but it gets IGNORED, WILLFULLY IGNORED, because why?

----------


## Libertydreamer

> While it is pleasing to see Americans getting fed up with violations of civil liberties, it is also annoying when folks, especially young folks, come out in support of more regulations, taxation, and government services. What caused this spike in support for economic statism?


When you say spike are you referring to something fairly recent? Statism in this country has been growing since the Progressive era over a century ago. It has gotten considerably worse since the LBJ great society programs 50 years ago and has continued to get worse ever since but its still nothing new. I've come to the conclusion that most people are just basically insane, complacent idiots who have no understanding of real history and no concept of sound money. How so many people can spend so much time working at their jobs/careers and have no real understanding whatsoever of money is completely insane. They are content with believing that the fiat FRNs they are being paid with must be real money just because most other people still believe its real money. 

Most people are collectivist by nature and are either unwilling or simply incapable of thinking for themselves. Governments rely on this mass idiotic complacency to retain and grow their power. Economic and social conditions in this country are going to have to get much worse before they ever get any better. But the days of any sense of real free market capitalism that this country experienced during the industrial revolution before the progressive era a century ago are gone forever.

----------


## euphemia

> Oh, look who back posting more threads.  The guy who makes his living writing articles by lazily collecting material on discussion forums.  So what is the title of the article you are writing for your website?  Maybe it's _Who's Responsible for the Growing Support of Statism in Economies?_


Doesn't that violate copyright and fair use?

----------


## pcosmar

> Ever since the Nazi's were taken out in the 1940's, 
> ?


What makes you think the Nazis were "taken out"?

Hitler was defeated,, Germany, and japan were defeated. (both were manipulated into WWII)   But the Nazis never were.

National Socialism (Nazism) has grown. 

The rest of your post has a lot of truth in it,,, but the Nazis were never defeated.. and WWII was never about defeating them.

----------


## pcosmar

> What caused this spike in support for economic statism?


Do some research into the Rothschild Empire and Fractional Reserve Banking. (fiat money)

This is a good overview,,

----------


## euphemia

> While it is pleasing to see Americans getting fed up with violations of civil liberties, it is also annoying when folks, especially young folks, come out in support of more regulations, taxation, and government services. What caused this spike in support for economic statism?


Mostly government schools.

----------


## newbitech

> What makes you think the Nazis were "taken out"?
> 
> Hitler was defeated,, Germany, and japan were defeated. (both were manipulated into WWII)   But the Nazis never were.
> 
> National Socialism (Nazism) has grown. 
> 
> The rest of your post has a lot of truth in it,,, but the Nazis were never defeated.. and WWII was never about defeating them.


what I meant was the actual power structure of the Nazi party as in the rise to power of the nazis in germany and the toppling of the german government.  clearly the doctrine and ideals in particular Eugenics is alive and well.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Doesn't that violate copyright and fair use?


Copyright does not enter into it.  He's just too lazy to do his research, so he poses his research questions here.  The funny thing is that a few people know what he's doing, but still post.  Others don't read any replies so they don't even know what the OP is doing.

Boshembechle's threads are like when Tom Sawyer tricked all the kids into painting his fence for him.

----------


## euphemia

If it involves an idea put forth by someone else, then it would be disrespect of someone else's intellectual property.  I have been plagarized by a blogger before.  It is fundamentally dishonest.  The ideals of liberty demand that people not take from others and publish it as their own.  Furthermore, it is one of the most hostile acts that can be committed against the members of a public forum.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> If it involves an idea put forth by someone else, then it would be disrespect of someone else's intellectual property.  I have been plagarized by a blogger before.  It is fundamentally dishonest.  The ideals of liberty demand that people not take from others and publish it as their own.  Furthermore, it is one of the most hostile acts that can be committed against the members of a public forum.


If you want a good laugh, then check Boshembechle's posting history.  He started out on RPF playing a liberal with his questions.  He then tried to play if off, saying he was merely playing devil's advocate so he could learn.  I saw him on another forum playing a libertarian at the same time he was playing a liberal here.

Some of these articles written by people like Boshembechle are sold to websites in places like India.

----------


## TheTexan

> While it is pleasing to see Americans getting fed up with violations of civil liberties, it is also annoying when folks, especially young folks, come out in *support of more regulations, taxation, and government services*. What caused this spike in support for economic statism?


Because it's effective.  Just look at the job growth in the past few years.  Granted, the job growth hasn't been absolutely stellar, but without the regulations, taxations, and federal reserve, it would have been much worse.  We know it would have been much worse, because, hm.

I'll finish this post later, duck dynasty is on

----------


## euphemia

> If you want a good laugh, then check Boshembechle's posting history.  He started out on RPF playing a liberal with his questions.  He then tried to play if off, saying he was merely playing devil's advocate so he could learn.  I saw him on another forum playing a libertarian at the same time he was playing a liberal here.
> 
> Some of these articles written by people like Boshembechle are sold to websites in places like India.


Yes, I remember the drama.  I lost interest rather quickly because the OP seems not to have much original or interesting thinking.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Because it's effective.  Just look at the job growth in the past few years.  Granted, the job growth hasn't been absolutely stellar, but without the regulations, taxations, and federal reserve, it would have been much worse.  We know it would have been much worse, because, hm.
> 
> I'll finish this post later, duck dynasty is on


Please quit the sarcasm.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Yes, I remember the drama.  I lost interest rather quickly because the OP seems not to have much original or interesting thinking.


That was the funny part.  A lot of people still never caught on.  Boshembechle posed the questions, but then never got involved his own threads.  People would post these long-winded answers to his questions, mostly unaware they were just doing his work for him. 

Just watch--somebody else will come along in this thread and post another long answer.  Boshembechle is pretty slick and having a good laugh too.  LOL.

----------


## euphemia

I don't think it is all that funny.  Our forum is free.  That doesn't mean free to be dishonest.

----------


## Boshembechle

I don't write any articles, nor do I copy what you guys say. I am flawed in many ways, but I assure you I am not a thief of intellectual property.

----------


## pcosmar

> what I meant was the actual power structure of the Nazi party as in the rise to power of the nazis in germany and the toppling of the german government.  clearly the doctrine and ideals* in particular Eugenics is alive and well.*


Quite alive.. And it was thriving in the US before Hitler ever came to power.
He modeled his programs on the US Eugenics programs.

As far as Nazism,, it was exported from Europe,, To the middle East as Zionism,, and to the US.
Fabian Socialism was established here,, and Nationalism added later.

"American Exceptionalism" is nothing but Nazi repackaged.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> I don't write any articles, nor do I copy what you guys say. I am flawed in many ways, but I assure you I am not a thief of intellectual property.




Your assurance?!   Yeah, that's a good one, bub.

You joined this forum acting like you were someone else.  You eventually made a thread acknowledging that your first persona was phony.  You said the persona was phony because you were playing devil's advocate so you could learn.     Were you actually playing antagonistic because you know that riling people results in more posts? 

The funny thing is that the nature of your posting never really changed after you supposedly came clean.  You still make these threads asking the same types of questions that you asked under your first persona.  You still barely/never participate in your own threads.   So, in other words, you're basically doing the same type of thing under your libertarian persona as your liberal persona.

I don't know exactly what you're doing: writing articles, getting paid for other forum posts, or something similar, but you're basically just full of prunes.  Now do some work before I go on Daily Paul and find your user name over there.  LOL.

Happy Un-Labor Day, "Boshembechle."

----------


## staerker

Young folk?

It is hard to talk about economics to people my age, who have been schooled in government facilities, without finding a complete lack of knowledge on the subject.

All they have been schooled on is government intervention, and, they seem to be fine with that.

----------


## newbitech

> Quite alive.. And it was thriving in the US before Hitler ever came to power.
> He modeled his programs on the US Eugenics programs.
> 
> As far as Nazism,, it was exported from Europe,, To the middle East as Zionism,, and to the US.
> Fabian Socialism was established here,, and Nationalism added later.
> 
> "American Exceptionalism" is nothing but Nazi repackaged.


Thank you for your perspective on this.  I do remember hearing in one of the videos I have been watching that Hitler did envy American Eugenics and that is what helped German Psychiatrists win his support with their sterilization programs that ultimately turned in to the death camps.

----------

